# Looking for Boat in BVI



## GoNavy11 (Dec 27, 2008)

Hello,

Me and some guys are currently looking to charter a boat out of Tortola, BVI between the dates of March 14, 2008 - March 21, 2008. All of us go to USNA in Annapolis and 3 of us are on the sailing team there. We are just looking to get away and have a good time. Our budget is limited. I would appreciate it if anyone is interested or can steer us in the right direction of getting a boat. My cousin lives in Tortola and it would be nice to get down there for Spring Break.

Thanks a lot and Happy Holidays.

-GoNavy


----------



## kiprichard (Aug 1, 2007)

*Try Conch*

Just got back. Chartered with Conch for 8 days. It was just 3 guys from our sailing club so we weren't looking for any frills. We just wanted to sail. Their boats aren't new but ours, a Jeanneau 40, was in really good conditition. We sailed the boat hard, about 20 miles a day, in 15 - 20 knot winds and had no problems. Cost was $2600 but will vary depending on the time of year. I'm going back for sure and it will be with Conch.


----------



## WindEnsemble (Dec 23, 2008)

If you are considering a cat, Sanctuary, an Island Spirit 37 gets very good reviews on another board and the price is right. $2100 per week. It is currently chartered through ProValor Sailing (not provalor charters...different company). I have no affiliation with the boat or the charter company. I am considering chartering this boat myself and have done a bit of research. I have not found a cat in the BVI that comes close to this price. It is older (2000), but as I said, the reviews are very good. Have fun.

Edit: $2100 is the low season price. Can't remember the other prices. Sorry to mislead.


----------



## JimM (Jul 4, 2007)

Let me 2nd the recommendation for Conch. I think the people are great. But I admit I am biased -- I own one of their boats, which, by the way, is not very old (2001). Good luck!


----------



## Saildoggie (Aug 16, 2008)

I can tell you that Sanctuary is a great boat any price!!

I have sailed her quite a bit with her owner and was about to get into a partnership on her befor the econmy crapped out.

We sailed her to the SVI's in February and then again end of October for Foxy's Cat Fight.

We WON the Cat Fight handily, smallest boat in the fleet too!!!

Met Bent at ProValor, very straightfoward, honost guy.

I have her blocked out for a short spring break charter April 4-9.

She has some good miles on her, but is great condition and sails very well, lots of room for a 37' cat too!!

Not affiliated or no monetary ownership here, just freinds with her owner, website here:
BVI Sanctuary

Photos and video clips of Sanctuary here:
saildoggie/virgins 08 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## sailbouy (Dec 24, 2000)

GoNavy11 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Me and some guys are currently looking to charter a boat out of Tortola, BVI between the dates of March 14, 2008 - March 21, 2008. All of us go to USNA in Annapolis and 3 of us are on the sailing team there. We are just looking to get away and have a good time. Our budget is limited. I would appreciate it if anyone is interested or can steer us in the right direction of getting a boat. My cousin lives in Tortola and it would be nice to get down there for Spring Break.
> 
> ...


 Just returned from 10 day charter in BVI. Best deal is 46' out of B.V.I. Yacht Charters. Book through Virgin Island Sailing 1-800-382-9666
Go Navy, shipped out in 1956.


----------

